# Best Power Supply



## BuddytheReow (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

Question about power. What is everyone's preferred power source? I know the "ultimate" at least according to Wampler is a 9v battery. I've got a power strip that has my 2 amps (don't worry, I don't use them both simultaneously) and a daisy chain to 4-5 pedals. I'm trying to desperately reduce the amount of plugs needed to have a jam sesh, but I do want nearly all my pedals ready to go at a moment's notice.

Would you guys recommend a few 9v battery snaps, single wall warts, or splurge on a Voodoo labs or Trutone 1SPOT power supply?


----------



## Barry (Oct 21, 2020)

Personally I’m not a fan of batteries strictly from an environmental point of view, I’m no tree hugger, but batteries are just nasty bad


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 21, 2020)

I've got a pedal power 2+ and a true tone cs6. Both get the job done


----------



## p_wats (Oct 21, 2020)

For years I used nothing but a simple 1Spot adapter and daisy chain. It worked great, but I occasionally found hum/noise depending on how many pedals were connected and which amp I was using. I since switched to a dedicated power supply (the now discontinued T-Rex Fuel Tank, as it was small enough to fit where I needed it) and everything has been great. Super clean, no issues.

No batteries here. I don't even include the snaps in my builds.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 21, 2020)

I asked the same question a bit ago, here's a link to that thread. 

Overall, folks did like the following power supplies. I'm likely going to go for the CS7.

Strymon Zuma
Trutone CS7, CS12
Voodoo Labs - Pedal Power 2 Plus, ISO4, 4x4, ISO 5, Pedal Power MONDO
Some folks have also had success with the "VITOOS DC8" and other not-truly-isolated power supplies found on Amazon and Ebay. 

Good luck!


----------



## Elktronics (Oct 21, 2020)

I have been using a one spot for years with no issues. The only time I have issues is if I connect two digital pedals on the same daisy chain. Not all digital pedals, but the line 6 tone core pedals create a lot of noise if two are on the same chain. 

After recommendations here, I wound up choosing the true tone CS7. It won’t fit under every pedalboard, but some of the features of this unit are advantageous over other units. 

For example, each of the outputs can be either 9 or 12 volts. Each output can put out more mA than is listed on the output, provided you don’t go above the total mA for the unit. You can also get cables that are voltage doublers, or also one that will reduce the 18v output down to 9v. 

Their customer service is great too.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 21, 2020)

Harry Klippton said:


> I've got a pedal power 2+ and a true tone cs6. Both get the job done


+1 on the Truetone CS6. It's a good compromise between  switchable outputs (9/12 and 9/18), # of outputs (6, but I power 9-10 pedals with splitters) and size (fits well under my pedal train metro). I don't really have much digital pedals, but with 2x 500 mA outputs, it can cover some ground.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 21, 2020)

I have an ISO 5, it’s great.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Oct 21, 2020)

I picked up a Strymon Zuma a few weeks ago, and it's incredible. Had a PP2+ before, which was great, but to my ears this one is even quieter, and has enough juice to run all the digital stuff too


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 21, 2020)

Would it be possible to get away with a cheaper iso power supply, such as a Donner or Joyo (Amazon)? They're roughly half the price of a Trutone or Voodoo Labs one. I heard a rumor that those aren't isolated...Let's face it, this would be one of the "dullest" guitar oriented purchases ever. I'd rather spend that money and make more pedals ?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 21, 2020)

I would advise getting a trusted brand, then you're pretty much set. You could probably easily find a used one, I often see them in my parts. I know "utility" purchases aren't sexy, but they are useful in the long run. Or do like me, I just sold 2 pedals (one of them I'll build back) to finance buying a soundcard to more easily record stuff


----------



## Elktronics (Oct 22, 2020)

I waited until I could find a used one at a good price. A used CS7 is typically around 80-90, but if you’re patient you can find them for around 60-70, especially close to the end of the month.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 22, 2020)

Elktronics said:


> I waited until I could find a used one at a good price. A used CS7 is typically around 80-90, but if you’re patient you can find them for around 60-70, especially close to the end of the month.


Where? eBay?


----------



## Elktronics (Oct 22, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> Where? eBay?


Reverb is a better bet, and you can some times make people an offer there too


----------



## rmfx (Oct 22, 2020)

Truetone CS7 user at the moment. My experience is that any of the popular iso bricks (voodoo labs, truetone, etc) are all going to get the job done the best, get the one that meets your power and outlet needs. Many smaller boards can typically run off a daisy chain 1spot with no problems.


----------



## jspake (Oct 23, 2020)

i've got the strymon zuma and it has been perfect. pricey but worth it to me.


----------

